# here i go



## promise'cajunbiker (Oct 27, 2007)

pics of the smoker and meat as follows


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, gotta work on the pics


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If we know what you are trying to do as far as posting pics ask & some will be along to help soon


----------



## desert smokin (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Lookin forward to hearing about your smoking adventures. The picture posting just takes a little trial and error. You'll be Q-viewing us in no time.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Nice to have you.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Oct 29, 2007)

ok ok ok I think I got it.


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to *SMF*.


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Oct 30, 2007)

cross your fingers


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 30, 2007)

Your meat looks great.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Oct 30, 2007)

maybe this one?


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Oct 30, 2007)

this one for sure


----------



## glued2it (Oct 30, 2007)

AH HA! you got the pic thing figured out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawgwhat (Oct 30, 2007)

nice looking kid


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Oct 30, 2007)

BA, it turned out awesome, i had that and 2 pork butts, 3 chix, boudin, sausage, and abt's could ask for anything better


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 30, 2007)

Good to hear.  I look forward to more of your smokes.  What kind of smoker is that?


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice lookin smoker, I love the avatar also.
I'm glad the smoke turned out great for you.


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Oct 30, 2007)

It's a one of a kind homemade one.  hehehe, maybe a little lite on the one of a kind, but definately original.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice looking smoker PROMISE'CAJUNBIKER. Bet it works like a charm too!


----------



## jts70 (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Nice smoker


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice pic's for the smoker PCBiker, but you gotta remember to post pic's of the finished product. We don't like to be teased!!!


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Oct 31, 2007)

lol, that was sat, i just figred out how to post the pics yesterday


----------



## roger (Oct 31, 2007)

PCBiker,

 Nice pic's of the smoker, your at the right place, lot's of good information here and the people ain't half bad either.

I'll be passing through Bossier City a week from Friday. Rifle season starts in Arkansas on Saturday.

Good Luck, Have Fun and Post lots of Pic's


----------

